# MASCAR season finale!



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Saturday June 12th, in beautiful downtown Gloucester Court House, Virginia...MASCAR's final regular season race will be held on the twisty, and smooth Wizzard track of Ronnie Jamerson.

The class is Super Stock (6 ohm magnet cars, with ceramic magnets), with ThunderStorm as a bonus race.

Track picture and directions:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/ronnies.html

Ronnie's is also the venue for the Annual Jamerson Cup, on Saturday, August 7th for Modified and Amateur Modified classes, based on UFHORA rules.

Also don't forget about MASCAR's annual Trophy Races on July 10th, on the fabulous new 20 foot TKO six laner in Williamsburg, Virginia:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/robby.html


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

The final round of MASCAR's was Super Stock on Ronnie Jamerson's 4'x16' Wiz track in Gloucester, Virginia. A bigger crowd than what was expected, as racing in the Mains commenced with Marshall Tucker battling with new racer, Robby Whiteed, and tearing up the C Main. Marshall had a lap on Robby going into the last heat, but Robby fell victim to the yellow gutter, and Marshall ended up with a total good enough for fifth overall. The B Main saw Tim Keevin setting the pace, with the rest of field down a couple laps. The A Main saw Ronnie Jamerson untouchable with his G3R, Jeff Crabtree backing him up with another G, and Mark Smith's Storm down 3 laps, and Steve Jones down another 3 laps. Pretty close running, with 5 minute mains! 

Full pictorial race report:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/6-12-10.html

The Trophy races are at Robby Whiteed's spanking new racing room in Williamsburg, Virginia, housing an incredible new 
TKO track with 20 feet of six lane racetrack.
July 10th, classes Super Stock and BeachJet:
Track pix and directions:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/robby.html


----------

